# how can I check for deleted phone calls, texts etc.



## tjd (Oct 9, 2011)

Would someone please let me know how to check a Blackberry for suspicious deleted items from the call log, outlook, text, etc. My husband lets me check his blackberry but he could be deleting all questionable communications.


----------



## greeneyedky (Aug 21, 2010)

That's a good question, but I think once it is deleted it's gone forever, like on a computer when you delete the browsing history. 

If you are in a contract with a wireless company you can wait for the phone bill and see if there are strage numbers or see if you can check bill online. Those can't be deleted.

If not I'm not sure what options there are. Sorry dear, good luck.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 2yearsince (Sep 20, 2011)

If the BB is sync to a computer or it is a work BB then you might be able to check on the computer. In those cases if you delete off a BB it asks if you want to delete on the computer or network too. For Texts, you can request them and depending on the carrier there is special paperwork. Sometimes even a court request but some it's just a form and fee.


----------



## 2yearsince (Sep 20, 2011)

But yes, once it is deleted off the BB you cant find it that I know of.


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

Im not certain of BB's but I do know on android and iphone a back up gets uploaded to the computer and you can retrieve deleted texts

try googling the model with retrieve deleted texts and see what pops up

another method is a sim card reader can retrieve texts if it has a sim card


----------

